# G C Social Meeting..FIRST GATHERING 7.8.07



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After discussion on thread viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8767 here is meeting confirmation.

Venue Emerald Lakes Golf Club, _cnr Alabaster Drive and Nerang-Broadbeach Rd, Carrara...entry in Alabaster, and park along fence near stairs at left end of building_

approx 4.30-5pm Tuesday 7th August, through Sports Bar, _entry stairs facing Nerang-Broadbeach Rd, at top of stairs use left door_

Cross through the Sports Bar and look for a long row of tables just beyond on right and facing the bar, and we will set up camp there some where

For new members who don't know any faces...look for a table with a B&W logo on top [see pic]

If supported we will then go FIRST TUESDAY each month


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Okely dokely do!

I'll try my best to be there.

If you see a lost and befuddled 40+ year old man with glasses, a small gut and a bald patch wandering around looking for someone, call him over - it won't be me! :lol: (Um - actually - I think I do look like that :shock: ).

Matt


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Look forward to catching up with you Matt, I'll be there at 4.30 mate


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You do Matt, but don't be too tough on yourself - there's no gut on the Yogione!!!
I'll try to get there too Richo!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yip , see you guys there and the beers better be cold!!
Safa


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

If I can swing a few coast jobs around that week ill be there, I cant offend Dodge and his offer of free beer to all that attend, can I?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Shoey said:


> I cant offend Dodge and his offer of free beer to all that attend, can I?


Wonder can you get beer in a shot glass Gerard :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm on the coast next Friday (10th) and also Wed, Thur, Frid 5-7 Sept. Will try to coordinate one of my trips to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Bob
I'll try to get there.
I will be late as I have to ride my pushie!!!

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gunston said:


> .
> I will be late as I have to ride my pushie!!!


Chris arriving will be easy mostly downhill, but you better lubricate the big sprocket for going home mate. :lol:

Gilbo /headman is coming and can probably give you a lift if required, let me know by email if you need a lift, as I'm on the worm hunt this weekend up on the Sunshine Coast and can ring him Monday


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

il try to get there too, should be ok at this stage


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Did someone say free beer?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dale, Richo is paying for all mate, 
i wouldnt be there otherwise mate,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Righto fellas it's tomorrow night.... so look forward to meeting some new faces as well as the reprobates I already know :lol:

See you there


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't make this one guys... Am still in Mackay and don't get back to Brisbane til Saturday arvo. Am moving to the Gold Coast on Sunday though for 6 weeks, so will be looking for a few trips, drinks when Im there. After the 6 weeks I'm off to Townsville to live!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> Am moving to the Gold Coast on Sunday though for 6 weeks,


Dan, circle Tuesday 4 September for a repeat of the August drink as you will still be on the coast going by your reply


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

sorry i missed tonite.....:*( ended up working til about 6.30
how was it anyways,

looking forward to the next one, i should be right then


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking forward to it Ben!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

At 4.30pm the first of the akffers had arrived for the inaugural social meet...Matt/mattayogi, Dale/Biggera yakker, Chris/Gunston, Clive/Safa, and Gilbo/headman, ....and me to keep the the young blokes in order :lol: .

Fantastic bunch of blokes and many fish scales on the floor by night's end, and of course the blue water [offshore] men were prominent with fish stories, and a lot of laughs as well, a great night and now on the monthly calendar for FIRST TUESDAY each month... next is September 4

Clive, Gilbo and I were last to leave at 7.15, and we look forward to a re-run and some fresh akffer blood to join tonights crew in September


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yip, 
A quick thankyou to Dodge for organising the "gathering" of fellow akffer's,
Good to catch up some new faces etc....
Im sure this will become a well supported event in future and sinking a few home sick moles......."beers" is always good !!!
Cheers 
Safa


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Bob
I think you could say that our 1st get together was a success, I had a good time, and I think the "Stillwater" contingent looked pretty happy :lol: 
Looking forward to next month.

Chris


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks again for organising the whole shebang, Richo!

I had a great time and it was good putting faces to names.

Can't wait till the next one and will see a few of you at Narrowneck Saturday morning.

Matt


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, great fun Gents and the beginning of a tradition!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Yeah, great fun Gents and the beginning of a tradition!!!


Sure you are right Dale.

The mighty oak tree starts as an acorn, so we can consider last night was our acorn phase :wink:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The actual post was the acorn!
The gathering was the growth of the seed into a sapling!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> The actual post was the acorn!
> !


Dale at my age happy to be able to still plant seeds :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi chaps,

I have a time share at Coolangatta and visit the place twice a year for a weeks getaway.

Usually flyup, but from now on will drive up with the yak to fish the clean waters of the area. The missus will flyup with the twins as per the normal routine and I will collect them at the airport, drop them at the Beach house and when they know what days they will release me for a days fishing me dial will brighten up.

The key thing is to be able to buddyup with the local yakmen to pick ur brains and get the intel on whats happening locally and of course enjoy the pleasures of fishing in company.

So chaps, how do i contact you?

Regards

Brian.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gday Brian

I suggest initially you PM any of the names mentioned in my reply above, [dated Tues Aug 07], about a month before you are due up this way....or any other time if you wish and you can get an email address or phone no. from the above akffers and there are others just as keen who didn't appear for this occasion.

Offshore, estuary and freshwater anglers are all in the mix of members above so a bit of a cross section for your fishing interest


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> Please stop posting - the more of your posts I read the more I want to be re-tarred !


Ross, I should be well versed in hints for when your ready to be re-tarred.

Don't wish to be hurtful but I'm on the water tomorrow again with Gunston..... guess its a work day for you young feller :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> so why in the far canal can he be fishing with you while I'm at work


He calls himself a carer when with me :lol: :lol: ...trying to work out how to get him a quid though for doing the job rather than as charity work, but it's also by benefit of shiftwork:wink:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Just PM Brian!
Hammer Richo first!!


----------

